
A Former Alt-Right Member’s Message: Get Out While You Still Can - Balgair
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/rosiegray/katie-mchugh
======
whenchamenia
While the alt-right and white-nationalist movements clearly have some overlap,
treating them as the same only serves political bias. If we are to inform both
sides of the issue, we must start from only what is true. No partisian bias is
needed here, and only dilutes the message. I guess this is what I should
expect from Buzzfeed, but I thought they made a push for better reporting.

To the point: if whatever camp you are in makes you uncomfortable for any
reason, reach out to those around you unaffiliated. Step back, and look at the
direction and momentum of whatever you are part of, before rejoining the fray.
There are many correct ways to live life.

